# Kritisches Problem mit Trackmania United Forever



## Hackslash (18. Juli 2009)

Moinsen,
ich habe derzeit ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit TMUF und zwar sieht es wie unten aus.

Settings habe ich auch begefügt.

Systemdaten:
Q67 @ 3,4 Ghz
ASUS P5Q Pro
GTX260²
8 GB RAM
Vista Ulti x64 SP1
Treiber sind alle aktuell

Falls irgendjemand wissen sollte wie ich dieses ****** Problem loswerde, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

soo long
greets


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Juli 2009)

"anisotropic filtering" an?!


----------



## Hackslash (18. Juli 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> "anisotropic filtering" an?!



16x AF
8x AA
im Treiber hab ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (18. Juli 2009)

Graka treiber, Direct X
nochmal neu installieren, hat bei mir schon wunder bewirkt.

Oder mal auf eine andere Treiber Version umsteigen.

Wird damit wohl nix zu tun haben, aber mach dir mal SP2 + aktuelle Updates auf dein System.


----------



## Hackslash (19. Juli 2009)

Widowmaker_1 schrieb:


> Graka treiber, Direct X
> nochmal neu installieren, hat bei mir schon wunder bewirkt.
> 
> Oder mal auf eine andere Treiber Version umsteigen.
> ...



Okay ich werds testen bis gleich 

EDIT: Sieht immer noch aus wie Grütze


----------

